# Anyone use Plaque Attack or something similar?



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

https://www.plaqueattackstore.com/

Rebel still has some yellow on his canines - I know if I gave him the right kind of bones he would be using his canines more to pick the meat off. I have been giving him some rib bones - the small size of them actually make him pick with his front teeth. But he's still got a little yellow - I would like them to be white.

I saw this stuff advertised on TV this morning. Anyone ever try it?


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

Haven't used plaque attack, but, have you tried neck bones/vertebrae? I think venison neck bones are by far the best ones for my pups as far as making them get in the nooks and crannies with their canines. Sorry to go OT. Just thought I'd give my 0.02 c. I do remember quite a few members with little dogs talking about using similar products - I'm sure they'll chime in!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

CavePaws said:


> Haven't used plaque attack, but, have you tried neck bones/vertebrae? I think venison neck bones are by far the best ones for my pups as far as making them get in the nooks and crannies with their canines. Sorry to go OT. Just thought I'd give my 0.02 c. I do remember quite a few members with little dogs talking about using similar products - I'm sure they'll chime in!


Just turkey necks and he always finds an edge to chew on the back - I am hoping to get some deer when we get back to Texas, I know folks who hunt. I would certainly rather try to do it with bones than a store-bought product. My little dog is no problem - she only has canines so I give her a rib bone and she's picking at it with her four teeth for an hour or so. It's the big dog - he doesn't like to chew on the front and if there's a way to get a bone to the back, he will.

I'll try the deer neck - what I'd also like to try is a big head of something. If he had something round with not alot of meat on it, he'd have to chew with his front teeth.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

the more complicated the bone, the more they have to work it with all of their teeth.

necks, i have found, are perfect for the dog who doesn't like to chew on the front. 

but not the butcher cut neck bones...the edges are too sharp.....the whole neck.....be it from deer, lamb, or goat.....i don't know about pork or beef.


----------



## cprcheetah (Jul 14, 2010)

I have a bottle a client at the vet clinic bought to 'try' out on my dogs to see if it actually worked, and used it every day for a month on Shellie, I noticed no visible difference. I use Petzlife on my dogs regularly and it works like a charm.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Have not tried it but it looks similar to Petzlife which works pretty well. I also like a product called Plaque off, but its a bit expensive. Have you tried brushing the teeth with enzymatic toothpaste?


----------



## tem_sat (Jun 20, 2010)

I have been using unrefined organic coconut oil for toothpaste for about 2 weeks. It is working very well. So far, better than CET toothpaste.


----------

